# Lasik Eye Surgery



## Jade Tigress (Jul 6, 2006)

Who here has had it. Any problems? Complications? Is it worth it? Are you happy with the results?

Bob, I know you had a bad experience with this. Can you provide an update on how you're doing either here or via PM?

My eyes are getting worse and worse. I have severe astigmastism and am getting more far-sighted with age. I cannot wear contacts, I have tried. Glasses have not been particularly successful for me either. Apparently, I *accommodate*...which from what I understand makes it very difficult to get my prescription correct. When they give me a lens according to the objective exam, I can't see, and when they give me a lens according to the subjective exam it ends up stronger than need be, causing eye pain, and again, can't see. 

This has been a real hassle. I just gave up and don't wear anything. However, my vision needs improvement.

Now that Lasik has been around for a while I'm wondering if it is becoming more reliant. I would love to get some feedback on this.

Thanks.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 6, 2006)

My eyes are stable, but not "great".  I still need to use eyedrops, though can usually go a while between drops now.  They still tire easily, and some nights the halos are really really bad. I've been told that this is as good as I'll get.

Something to consider is that the AirForce leans heavily towards PRK, but is now allowing something called WFG-LASIK as well.  It may be worth looking into as in the past, they were very much against any eye surgery.
http://www.af.mil/news/story.asp?storyID=123009161


----------



## oldnewbie (Jul 6, 2006)

Jade,

My wife had the procedure in 2000.

First two weeks were tough as the Doc scratched one of her eyes removing the tool that cuts the lens. There was more pain than should have been and a slower healing time.

She went from "coke bottles" to 20/35, or as she calls it 20/fine.
She still has ..some.. halo at night especially if she is tired.
She uses store bought reading glasses.. sometimes..

She is happy now, but has always said she did not know the right questions to ask to get the right answers.
Could she see the clock on the wall immediately after?? Yes.
Could she go back to work the "next" day?? No.

Being realistic is the best way to go into it. Plan for time off, or a long weekend. Don't use the cheapest, I think you get what you pay for.

Hope this was some help.


----------



## Gemini (Jul 6, 2006)

I had it done in 2000. The doctor told me at the time that because of my age, I should expect my eyes to deteriorate again over time. Maybe Five years or so. I went with 2 other people from my office on a company plan. Within two years, two of the three of us were in glasses again. The other made it about four. Both other candidates were about 15 years younger than me. 

I would talk to your doctor to see what he/she recommends, but personally, I'm not a big fan. To say I was disappoionted in the long term (using term loosley) results, would be an understatement.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 6, 2006)

I personally know 4 people that have had it and all were glad they did it.
One complains of dry eyes sometimes but it improved all of their sight considerably.


----------



## searcher (Jul 6, 2006)

I had it preformed in 1998.  I had displacia(eyes wanting to focus at different distances) for about 6 months.   The only other complications I had were my tear ducts dried out for a time, and a massive increase in light sensitivity.   The dry eyes cleared up, for the most part in 18-24 months.   The light sensitivity I still have, but I had it before my surgery.   It just got worse.   Other than than I have found it to be great.  My vision often bests 20/10 with no impairment in my reading.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 6, 2006)

Hmmmmm....thanks for the feedback so far. I must say I'm a little disappointed though. Was hoping for *rave* reviews, but it doesn't sound like it's necessarily worth it in the long run. 

If my eyes are going to go downhill again in a few years I don't know that it's worth some of the side effects mentioned. (halos, light-sensitivity, dry tear ducts, etc)

The odds for true long-term success/satisfaction sound low..  *sigh*


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 6, 2006)

I guy in my office had it several years ago and raves about how great it is.  I think he is the poster-boy of how good it can be.

My brother used to work in an optometrist office, so he had a little more info from behind the scenes.  His take on it is that you just need to be realistic.  Everyone's results are somewhat different, but there is potential for it to be quite good.  You just need to know what you are hoping for and have some realistic expectations, and discuss it thoroughly with your doctor first.  And get the absolute best guy you can find to do the job, no matter what the cost.  These are your eyes, after all.

I wear glasses, with a perscription for near-sightedness of about -4.75, and my wife has about -8 or so.  We discuss it from time to time, but the thought of having our eyes literally cut open makes us really really nervous.  I've heard of a new technique being developed where they don't have to actually cut the eye open at all.  If that becomes successful, I'd go for that one and I'm content to wait and see in the meantime.


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 6, 2006)

I've had several friends who were happy they took the procedure.  They still have to use drops for their dry eyes.  

However, there are a few other friends who ended up back to where they were, or worse.  It is fair to say, though, that these few already had weak eyes before going in but they insisted on it and this resulted in much longer recovery time and complications.   (I fault the doctors for going along with the surgery even though the doctors advised against the surgery due to their previous poor eye condition.)

If I were to make it a ratio of those friends, it is two out of three who were satisfied (I figure roughly 30% or more failure rate).   This is a small group, so the true ratio rate for those nationally undergoing the surgery is probably different.

I was considering this surgery too, but I would rather that the failure rate be *much, much lower* before I would actually go for eye surgery.

- Ceicei


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 6, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> The odds for true long-term success/satisfaction sound low..  *sigh*


 
I believe Both the owners of my company had it, and absolutley loved it.  I really want it but think I am a bad candiate (and not just because I cant actually afford it) and have been putting off talking to a doc about it.

If you do it, lemme know if you find someplace good, since you are in my area.  Hey... maybe we can get a bulk discount.  LOL


----------



## Carol (Jul 6, 2006)

My experience with investigating it was a little shocking. 

I enquired about LASIK a few years ago in a particular area that is known for having well-qualified doctors.  I was told that I'd be a good candidate for LASIK, was told the cost and what seemed to be a realistic recovery time. 

I had an appointment with my own eye doctor the next month and asked her about LASIK.  She said absolutely not, as my eyes have cateracts that have probably been there since birth.  As my own vision has adapted around it, it doesn't affect how my vision is corrected through glasses or contacts, but having the work done via LASIK could cause a lot of problems.

I ordered a fresh set of contracts.  When I came back for a follow-up appointment, I saw my eye doctor's counterpart, an eye surgeon.  He was appalled that anyone would consider me for LASIK.

Step carefully, and get seveal medical opinions.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 6, 2006)

A recent story indicates that the Naval Academy sponsors it, and that it's so popular that the submarine service is now suffering at the expense of naval aviation as so many midshipmen get 20/20 vision so they can fly.

My brother and a close friend both had it and they love it. I am tempted, but not yet ready to gamble my eyes. I tried my new sport lenses in class this morning for the first time. They worked well but fogged up from time to time. It's an aggravation, but the complication rate for the surgery is still too high for me to feel comfortable with it.


----------



## Drac (Jul 7, 2006)

One of the younger coppers I work with just had it done and he RAVES abiut it..


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy (Jul 7, 2006)

I tell you, the wonders of modern science is amazing.

My dad is having his lens replaced....his lens.  

It seems that if the lens for your eye is bad, you can just get another one...this make me wonder if a bad LASIK procedure could basically be a "do over", you get another lens and have another go.

Intracorneal rings (Intacs) sound pretty safe, if your eyes are within the tolerances for them. Intacs


----------



## Mcura (Jul 7, 2006)

My eye doctor and his partner, both LASIK professionals, recommended that I *don't* get the procedure done.  Here's why: they basically remove material from the corneas to get the necessary corrections, and sometimes it's necessary to repeat the procedure to make adjustments, removing even more material.  My own corneas are thin to begin with, making the procedure very dangerous and viable only once.   I'd have to live with the consequences.  The chances are not in my favor, so I'm stuck with contacts and glasses for short-sightedness and astigmatism.

Darn it.  :idunno:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 7, 2006)

Well, this really sucks. The good reports are encouraging, but I there's really no guarantee whether the results will be good for everyone, and for many, too many, it's not. Makes me hesitant, but I may still look into getting details from the _best _I can find on my specific needs. Then I'll see if I feel like risking it. The odds would have to be hugely in my favor and my confidence in the surgeon at 200%.


----------



## tkd_jen (Jul 13, 2006)

JT, my husband is getting Lasik next month after years of wanting it. His best friend had it done a couple months ago and loves it. I will let you know how Jamie's surgery goes.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 13, 2006)

tkd_jen said:
			
		

> JT, my husband is getting Lasik next month after years of wanting it. His best friend had it done a couple months ago and loves it. I will let you know how Jamie's surgery goes.



Thank you. Please do.


----------



## tkd_jen (Aug 7, 2006)

Jade Tigress,

Well my husband is almost a week post-op and is so happy he finally got Lasik done. His eyes are a little "scratchy" yet but he has another week of medicated drops to go and hopefully everything goes well.

He is so thrilled with it I am thinking of going in for a consultation and maybe flexing money next year to pay for it. Hope that helps! The surgeon said 'every set of eyes is as different as they folks they belong to. Everyone heals differently and has different pain tolerances and threshholds.'

I guess it all depends on your expectations too. If you have poor vision currently, Lasik may seem wonderful to you after it is complete, even if you don't get to 20/20 or better. If your vision is OK, Lasik may not seem to make a huge difference anf thus may not seem "worth it" after the fact...???? Then again, what do I know?!?!?!  :idunno:


----------



## J-Man (Aug 7, 2006)

I looked into having Lasik twice and chickened out both times. I am one of those people who can't even get drops into my eyes (I tend to go shark eyed), so I can't even imagine how much trouble I would have sitting in that chair with my eye held opened...lol...I would like to get it done someday though.


----------



## Kacey (Aug 7, 2006)

I must have missed this thread while I was on vacation.  I had Lasik done 5 or 6 years ago, and I LOVE it.  I went from severely nearsighted (anything past arm length was blurry) with moderate astigmatism to 20/20 in my left eye and 20/25 in my right.  Over time, it has modified slightly, but my binocular vision is still 20/25, and my left eye is 20/25 and my right is 20/30.  I was told that, at the point I would otherwise have needed bifocals, I would most likely need reading glasses, but it hasn't happened yet.  I was 34 when I had the surgery and am 40 now.

My instructor had it done when he was 39 (he's 44 now) and came out with 20/15 in both eyes.  

My cousins both had it done in their early 20s, about the same time I did, and went from coke bottle lenses to 20/20.

None of us have had any negative long-term effects, at least not yet.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 8, 2006)

I really need to do something. Would probably worth at least checking into. I went online and also the yellow pages and there are soooo many places that do LASIK...how do I determine who is the *best*? How did you decide who to go with? Thanks.


----------



## tkd_jen (Aug 8, 2006)

I would ask around, people love to tell stories, if they had a good experience with a doc or bad, they will let you know. Also, calling around to some is good, you can often get a good feeling for a place based on how knowledgable their staff is. Also, price and "hidden costs" may vary greatly, it would be a good idea to shop around and ask what ALL the fees are (some charge for initial consultation, any touch-ups needed etc). Contact the Better Business Bureau maybe? Ask the clinics if they have any references maybe?


----------



## Kacey (Aug 8, 2006)

I agree with Jen's ideas about the BBB and asking people about their experiences; also, see if your eye doctor's office has any recommendations.  I got mine through an office where someone I knew worked; he didn't qualify because he'd previously had radial keratotamy (sp?) and got me his employee discount.

Some things to look out for (or so he said then; I don't see him any more, because he's the one I had to get the restraining order against).  These are in no particular order.
- the operating room should be at a very high humidity
- they should measure the thickness of your cornea and let you know if it's thick enough for the surgery
- use the eye drops all the time right after - they help
- DON'T RUB
- avoid any activity that makes you sweat for at least a week
- wear eye guards for sparring (okay, I didn't do this... but do be careful about getting hit in or near the eyes until the surgical cut in the cornea heals)
- don't look at anything for the first several hours after the surgery; keep your eyes shut as much as possible
- don't go to the place with the lowest price just because they're cheaper; these are your EYES you're talking about
- no makeup around the eyes for at least a week, and longer is better (I don't wear makeup anyway, so this wasn't a problem for me - but if you get something in your eye, you'll rub, and then you could knock that flap of cornea loose)
- make sure they really can correct your astigmatism; the state of the art is getting better all the time, and when it first came out I wasn't eligible
- be really careful not to get water, shampoo, etc, in your eyes when you shower

That's all I can think of right now... good luck!


----------



## oldnewbie (Aug 9, 2006)

A few points we found out when the wife did her eyes....

1. Some Doc's don't own their lasers, they use different locations to do the work. Different machines work differently.

2. On the reverse, some laser places own the laser, but "rent" Doc's to do the work.....(We found a Doc who owns his laser and uses it daily)

3. The "cheap" price means they do huge volume.. and spend very little time with each patient.

4. I video taped the procedure ! Make sure you can to cover your butt!

Good Luck


----------

